# Kody



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

This morning my parents lost their other german shepherd dog, Kody, only a little more than 4 months after his sister Tira went to the bridge. It all happened very suddenly and quickly. Both my parents were right there with him when he went to the bridge. He was 11.

Kody, you will be missed by all of us. It's hard to believe the most CRAZY puppy who loved to jump on the bed like a pogo stick would turn into the most docile and well behaved dog imaginable! Mommy and daddy were so proud when you passed your canine good citizen, and you were loved not only by us, but the hundreds of people you visited every weekend for so many years.

I know Tira was waiting for you at the bridge and I hope you two are happily playing together like you always did. May you find lots of snow to romp in too!

Will miss you big guy.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Kody was an absolutely beautiful dog! He must have missed Tira. I'm sure they are playing together at the bridge right now.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

You were very lucky to have Kody in your life. He will be greatly missed! stay strong!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - he was absolutely stunning.

RIP sweet Kody


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Kody is a beautiful pup! I am so sorry for your loss. It is clear from your tribute that he was a special boy! We will keep you and your parents in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Kody


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry about Kody!
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.

So glad your parents were with him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of your handsome Kody. Sending you all strength.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Kody. He was just gorgeous. I can imagine him and Kira being pogo sticks together thru the snow and playing together. It must be hard for yall to lose both of them so close together but give them comfort to know they are together again. May all the memories of them help you thru the sadness and bring you some happiness remembering you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Kody is such a handsome fellow, I'm so sorry for your loss. He sure sounds like such a special guy who brought joy to so many! RIP sweet Cody.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

sorry for your big lost


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your and your parents loss of Kody - I'm sure he will have been reunited with Tira.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss of Kody, what a gorgeous dog he was..he and his sister are at the Rainbow Bridge playing and waiting to see you again.


----------

